# Spyware Doctor vs Spybot S&D



## Tom Seeley (Jun 25, 2006)

Any thoughts, pros and cons, etc., for Spyware Doctor, vs Spybot S&D?

Any particular reason I should run both, not just Spybot?

Just curious...


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

I've never used Spyware Doctor, so I cannot voice an opinion about it. Having said that, I CAN say with confidence that running the following programs has kept my computer free of any serious spyware for many years.

Spybot S & D
AdAware SE
SpywareBlaster

I also have a little utility installed called IESpyAd which installes a tremendous number of URL's into Internet Explorers Restricted site list.

To state the obvious, one must also have a good firewall running too. I use Zone Alarm (free version).

Raybro


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Not really a fair comparison as Spyware Doctor is a much more comprehensive program (not just spyware) with real time monitoring.

_Spyware, Adware, Spyware Trojans, Keyloggers, Identity Theft, Hijackers, Tracking Threats, Rogue Anti-Spyware, Unwanted Software, Phishing, Popups and Bad Websites_


----------



## dm01 (Jul 26, 2006)

SpywareBlaster also has real-time monitoring, but no scanning function. Using SpywareBlaster and Spybot S&D together is recommended. There have been complications with using two or more anti-virus programs together, but these two are completely compatible. Adaware is not always completely compatible with Spybot S&D, especially after major upgrades to either program.

Zonealarm Pro Spyware utility is compatible with most anti-spyware programs, but does not do a very good job.

I would NEVER run SpywareDoctor again. Too many bad memories of the incredibly messy uninstallation. I am still finding bits and pieces three reformats later (all unrelated). 
_IT JUST WOULDN'T DIE_

I have no idea of any incompatibilities with the above-mentioned programs, only that SpywareDoctor crashed my computer during an incredibly superficial scan. The darn thing ate my memory faster than you could hit "Scan".


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Both good programs. The exception is SpyBot is free. But Spyware Doctor did get some great reviews in PC Magazine.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> ...I am still finding bits and pieces *three *reformats later


Seems like you need a wee bit more more prep before your formats.


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

There is no single program that helps protect your computer. There are great open source or freeware solutions for malware protection, but you need several. I use AVG anti-virus, Windows Defender(replaces SpyBot), SpywareBlaster, Ewido, Advanced Windows Care, and Prevx Home. These are all great freeware programs and do as good a job as any.

That being said, I recommend virtualized surfing (such as Sandboxie) to prevent infections...the ony way to fully protect against modern malware, since many infections use your Windows Task Manager to turn off your anti-malware programs.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

bearbottoms said:


> There is no single program that helps protect your computer. There are great open source or freeware solutions for malware protection, but you need several. I use AVG anti-virus, Windows Defender(replaces SpyBot), SpywareBlaster, Ewido, Advanced Windows Care, and Prevx Home. These are all great freeware programs and do as good a job as any.
> 
> That being said, I recommend virtualized surfing (such as Sandboxie) to prevent infections...the ony way to fully protect against modern malware, since many infections use your Windows Task Manager to turn off your anti-malware programs.


Intesting post.... I guess. But what does it have to do with the poster's question?


> Any thoughts, pros and cons, etc., for Spyware Doctor, vs Spybot S&D?


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

Spyware Doctor is highly rated and does a good job. So does the active work SpyBot does. However, neither is good enough, together are alone. The question itself might mislead one into thinking one or the other....or both is a good solution. It is not. One needs a host of programs, currently, to protect your system....and that alone is not good enough with modern malware attacks.

Virtualized surfing is the current best answer to protect your system. You still need an assortment of prevention programs as back up security. The list I provided is a good assortment.

I hope you can now see what this reply has to do with the question.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Get the free version of WinPatrol. It does not clean things but can alert you if things get added to startup and more things and let you disable things too.

http://www.winpatrol.com/ The Plus version cost and does a little more but you get a lot still with the free version.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

hewee said:


> Get the free version of WinPatrol. It does not clean things but can alert you if things get added to startup and more things and let you disable things too.
> 
> http://www.winpatrol.com/ The Plus version cost and does a little more but you get a lot still with the free version.


And that answers the Spyware Doctor vs Spybot S&D question?


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

This is my first day on the forum. I've posted a question no one has answered. I've tried to lend my opinion as help for a question posted which I felt needed expansion.

What are you? A moderator. How are you helping by posting caustic replies to others who are offering suggestions. I am not interested in roamers who jump on threads trying to "put things in perspective". Offer help or shut up. What does your posts have to do with the question?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Welcome to tsg bearbottoms 

Well it is the weekend here and what you asked maybe no one that is here now knows the answer.

Don't think anyone was getting on you for what you said. There have been good and bad things said about both programs. 

But to reply more on the first post. How a program works and if your using real time scanners that run all the time your only want it so one program does so.
Sure you can have more then one Anti-spyware type of prgram and I have...
Spybot S & D
AdAware SE
SpywareBlaster
WinPatrol Plus

But the only ones that run all the time is SpywareBlaster that you really don't even know is running and WinPatrol Plus that is always running and I can setup real time scanners too for the parts I like to have scan or setup how it scans.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

bearbottoms said:


> This is my first day on the forum. I've posted a question no one has answered. I've tried to lend my opinion as help for a question posted which I felt needed expansion.
> 
> What are you? A moderator. How are you helping by posting caustic replies to others who are offering suggestions. I am not interested in roamers who jump on threads trying to "put things in perspective". Offer help or shut up. What does your posts have to do with the question?


If you had bothered to have read my first post you would have seen a comment that *directly applied to the question asked*, not a manifesto on computer protection and philosophy. The poster did not ask for alternatives, nor did I assume the poster to be a total idiot who needed a crash course in computer security. And my comment to you was accurate, without any nastiness or name calling.

Wecome2theParty


----------



## bearbottoms (Aug 5, 2006)

_Heewee said: Don't think anyone was getting on you for what you said._

I'm not sure if I'm going to like it here. I responded to MysticEyes after he also posted that your response wasn't appropriate for the question. Maybe you missed that? I think it is in poor taste for him to make such a post, especially when his first post was benign and the subsequent posts caustic, while you and I were only trying to help.

Most of the reviews proclaim Windows Defender is now a better replacement for SpyBot. I tend to agree. Windows Defender stops pop-ups, slow performance, and security threats caused by spyware and other unwanted software. It runs in the background with continuous protection. It appears to have the best protective capability of any of the free anti-spyware products. It appears to be a little vulnerable to polymorphic trojans in particular and for this reason I suggest it should be used in combination with regular on-demand scans from the free Ewido anti-trojan program.

I use nine programs to passively and actively provide backup defense and advice for protecting my Computer. Each specializes in a particular area. You can see these at http://members.cox.net/bearbottoms1 ... I use my website to store and update my research hobby. I don't sell anything...including ads.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Lots of great people here so don't let a post get to you ok. 

Hey nice list of links at your site bearbottoms.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

bearbottoms said:


> This is my first day on the forum. I've posted a question no one has answered. I've tried to lend my opinion as help for a question posted which I felt needed expansion.
> 
> What are you? A moderator. How are you helping by posting caustic replies to others who are offering suggestions. I am not interested in roamers who jump on threads trying to "put things in perspective". Offer help or shut up. What does your posts have to do with the question?


Don't let it get to you. Some folks are fussier than others.

Ignore the ones that complain.

The more you respond the more it ratchets up the debate.

There are lots of great people here so give it a chance.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Ignore mystic - seems to have an agenda!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

MysticEyes,

inthe future, if you have a problem with a post for any reason, please report it to the Moderators by clicking on the white triangle that's outlined in red which appears next to the post number and they will decide if any action is necessary.

Thank you.


----------

